# Saxon Hill Closed?!?!



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 8, 2010)

While chatting on the phone today with a fellow biker, I heard that the Saxon Hill Network in Jericho (or is it Essex?) Vermont was partially closed.

Looking it up on the Fellowship of the Wheel website, they said there is a request from the landowner to cease all riding up there.  Any word on what gives?  Maybe it's time for me to branch out and head to Hinesburg Town Forest and check that out.  Like we say up here, Wicked Pissah.

As an aside, where has JD been? I loved his reports and was curious how the trail building is going.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> As an aside, where has JD been? I loved his reports and was curious how the trail building is going.



Based on The Kingdom Trails Facebook page post yesterday, JD may very well be quite busy with a chainsaw right now as they said that there was lots of trees down around the trail system of winds last weekend


----------



## BigJay (Jun 14, 2010)

Short story: Landowner wanted to change the zoning... bikers showed up at the town meeting and the change wasn't allowed. Landowner (in his right) says no more biking on my land.

Hope this gets resolved. Many hours were put into this... and it is a great network of trails that many enjoy for recreation.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2010)

This sounds like a total bummer.  I hope it gets resolved!


----------

